# More Fish'n Inventions I Missed out On....



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

First One:

[youtube:3df1jxh1]https://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/hSJ-zKav0_c?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0[/youtube:3df1jxh1]

Second One:

[youtube:3df1jxh1]http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/YyoOno-SsNA?version=3&hl=en_US&rel=0[/youtube:3df1jxh1]


----------

